# Can someone list the best conditions to go Snake Finding



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

Can someone list the best conditions to go Snake Finding :mf_dribble:. Also is it illegaly to catch wild snakes im sure it is but just wondering ?? as i know this weird old farmer who catches grass snakes then lets em free in his barns to eat the mice. :bash:

Tim


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

it's not illegal to catch grass snakes - but you can't trade them, or harm them in any way. smooth snakes and adders are fully protected (i think).

as for best conditions - warm.

it will depend on the habitat. if you know where they bask, then morning or late afternoon whilst they're warming themselves. i've seen more grass snakes when they have been active - but that's as my location is better for that, they tend to bask in 'out of bounds' areas, but hunt in the pools and lakes.

a hazy afternoon is always good for lizards as the direct sun will heat them up too much and they go for cover, probably much the same for snakes.

good luck!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

brynley said:


> Can someone list the best conditions to go Snake Finding :mf_dribble:. Also is it illegaly to catch wild snakes im sure it is but just wondering ?? as i know this weird old farmer who catches grass snakes then lets em free in his barns to eat the mice. :bash:
> 
> Tim


Farmer boy is a tit then!

Grass snakes mainly feed on amphibians/fish and not mammals!

As for conditions etc perhaps read my other thread and decide if you want to get close to them

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/472164-please-considerate.html


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

look under things like corrugated iron or even leave bits of it around in appropriat places if you can


----------



## thetrooper81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 (and ammended): (I assume you're in Britain?)
It is illegal to kill, harm, sell or offer for sale any native reptile: common liz, slow worm, grass snake and adder. 
With sand lizard and smooth snake (additional European level protection) it is illegal to handle or disturb in any way any individual without a special license, as well as harm, kill sell or offer for sale! 
(Similar situation with amphibs! Great crested newt and natterjacks get full protection as with smooth snake and sand lizard, though you still can't sell or offer for sale any of the other native amphibs)

So TECHNICALLY it's legal to "take" an adder or grass snake, but WHY would you? Wild-caught snakes are mainly incredibly hard to get feeding or settled..
And putting grass snake in a barn to eat mice seems a bit pointless as slippery42 said..they only eat mammals when they are desperate or they live in areas where amphibs are in short supply. No harm in letting him think they do though! :whistling2: Always best to be a useful pest controller than a "slimy snake"!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Farmer boy is a tit then!
> 
> Grass snakes mainly feed on amphibians/fish and not mammals!l


I was just going to post that, but you beat me to it! :2thumb:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Think like a snake!

ie, what are their preferences... 

If you do spot one just give it plenty of room so you don't stress it. If your very still and only move very slowly without casting a shadow on it you may be able to observe it for a good while. Only do this on its terms, not yours, when it goes you must let it. There is then a good chance you will see the same animal in that spot again.


----------



## tuckerboy (Jul 1, 2008)

When out hunting, you tend to find it better to look on the south side of things,like walls and hedges.

Like someone else said, its a good idea to place tins down, ie bits of corrugated iron. if you cannot get any iron stuff, other things that arnt metal, painted black work well.

Its hard to spot things at first, but soon your eyes gets acustomed to it, and in some places it seems the whole hedge is alive at times


----------

